# wierd insect eggs ?



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I have had these wierd orange eggs and sometimes they are a little yellower colored in a couple of my vivs . I'm pretty sure they hatch into some kind of insect ? But by the time I try to pull one out to see what it is they are gone . I think my frogs are eating them because one of my escodo's was hangin around the spot were they were but they were all gone. Has anybody else had these ? I'm just curious to what they might be , I don't think they are harmfull if they are getting eaten . I even remember having them in one of my quarenteen containers once . Maybe an aphid or something like it or mites ? Probably hitchhiked in on a plant . I have seen them in three of my tanks . I will have to keep an eye on these for a while to see what hatches out . Hopefully it just turns out to be frog food !










The red circle is a fruit fly for size reference .


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think your are dealing with insect eggs but more likely the fruiting bodies of some type of fungus. The reason I don't think they are eggs is they are irregular in shape. I have no idea what type of fungus though. I did a quick google search and found 20-30 differnt species that it might be. 

justin


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well after 3 days they were gone and I still have no idea what they were . Oh well .


----------



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

I would tend to agree with justin. They look more like fungal fruiting bodies to me. Maybe even fruiting bodies of a slime mold.

wuness


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah I would say a type of fungus.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you dust your feeders with a vitamin supplement? That colour sure stands out. I notice those same things in some of my horned frog enclosures only after I feed dusted crickets and mist. They never develop into any type of insect or anything.


----------

